# most cost effective ways for costom tags on inside of shirt



## DBurke (Nov 9, 2011)

i print shirts with a direct to garment printer and im looking for a cheaper/easier way to print my logo inside the shirt. yes i could use my printer but im sure there are better ways to imprint the same logo every time. i was looking at hanes and it looked like they were using something like a plastisol heat transfer..any ideas?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I do not think a small volume can be done the same way as Hanes would do it....As far as I know some of their "tagless" are pad printed and others are heat pressed....The heat pressed ones are done with large rolls of thermal transfers and heat presses that advance the transfers one at a time....I have seen videos for both on YouTube....


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

DBurke said:


> i was looking at hanes and it looked like they were using something like a plastisol heat transfer..any ideas?


They use a pad print. There are companies that make small autos for tags, pad printers for tags, you can heat press them and you can even screen print them. And you can have them added before shipping to you by some distributors and some mills. It all depends on how many you're looking to do.


----------



## Big City (Feb 23, 2012)

You could do it the old fashion and slow way like we do and get transfers made and heat press them on the shirt when you go to sell them or take a slow day and do up a few extras.Cost wise it does not cost that much we gang a bunch on one transfer sheet the use our hat press and slap them on. old fashion I know but it works,it is a little time consuming but what do you do.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Buy litho printed heat transfers and cut them out and heat apply. Just dont get your sizes mixed up.


----------

